# "The Complete Works of Thomas Smyth" Online?



## loomster2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if/where the entire 10 volumes of _The Complete Works of Thomas Smyth_ may be available online?

...Or would anyone have a used set they wouldn't mind parting with? If so, maybe we can work something out.

Grace,
Van L.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry; you are a couple of months late as I sold my set (it is a pretty nice set being a limited printing and when I bought it my book dealer noted he didn't expect anyone but a library to spring for it). Have you tried search Google books? The most important In my humble opinion are volumes 1 and 2 on polity.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 2, 2011)

As with so much these days, Google Books:

Complete works of Rev. Thomas Smyth - Thomas Smyth - Google Books

or if you want it in more formats:

Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine > Internet Archive Search: thomas smyth


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2011)

Who is Thomas Smyth? Is he someone of profound consequence? Or are his works simply something that survived in the back corner of some dusty library and by virtue of having not been destroyed it is considered a jewel?
Please advise...


----------



## Wayne (Dec 2, 2011)

Bio:

Southern Presbyterian Review Digitization Project: Biography of the Rev. Thomas Smyth, D.D.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 2, 2011)

Bio:

Southern Presbyterian Review Digitization Project: Biography of the Rev. Thomas Smyth, D.D.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 2, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Who is Thomas Smyth?



Works (link on the bio page cited earlier is broken):

PCA Historical Center: Complete Works of Rev. Thomas Smyth, D.D.---Tables of Content

Profundity: I don't know as I have not read anything he has written.

AMR


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 2, 2011)

So much could be said about Smyth but shorthandedly, as a Hodge man, I appreciate Smyth as someone who, though a Southerner, was in sync with the best of Old Princeton, over against Thornwell and Dabney on polity matters. That's saying a lot and is part of an internecine Old School debate, but I have a great respect for the polity of Thomas Smyth. He is someone worth reading and pondering. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Wayne (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah, yes. That "table of contents" link does need to be fixed. Monday!

Meanwhile: PCA Historical Center: Complete Works of Rev. Thomas Smyth, D.D.---Tables of Content


----------



## bookslover (Dec 3, 2011)

Alan D. Strange said:


> So much could be said about Smyth but shorthandedly, as a Hodge man, I appreciate Smyth as someone who, though a Southerner, was in sync with the best of Old Princeton, over against Thornwell and Dabney on polity matters. That's saying a lot and is part of an internecine Old School debate, but I have a great respect for the polity of Thomas Smyth. He is someone worth reading and pondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except, of course, for all the pro-slavery blather...


----------



## loomster2000 (Dec 3, 2011)

I too have recently stumbled upon Smyth in my concentrated studies on the eldership. As I studied different Reformed writings and books, I frequently found him footnoted and referenced. After a little more investigation, I discovered that this was a great- but truly unknown- man. Wayne's link that he provided to Smyth's brief bio gives some reasons at the conclusion of why Smyth's works were not better circulated during and right after his time, thus resulting in him not being more widely known.

The more I read of Smyth, the more I wish that there was a sort of "revival" of this man through the republication of his writings in our time. I think it would be beneficial to the church if his 10-vol. Works would be reprinted and that he might enjoy a wide discovery in our day.

Grace,
Van L.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's some bibliographic information:

_The Complete Works of the Rev. Thomas Smyth, D.D.; A New Edition with Brief Notes and Prefaces, with a Biographical Sketch in the Last Volume_; 10 volumes; edited by Professor J. William Flynn (Columbia: R. L. Bryan Co., 1908-1912). This is a reprint of the original edition (whenever that was) with some added stuff.

And, an example of one of his books:

_Calvin and His Enemies: A Memoir of the Life, Character, and Principles of Calvin_ by Thomas Smyth (Philadelphia: Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1856).


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, Richard, chattel slavery--I agree entirely--is the sad, pathetic Achilles heel of Smyth, of 19th Century Old School Presbyterianism, and of the nation more broadly, the effects of which haunt us to this day. I am writing on this, and allied concerns, and hope to be coming out with articles and a book on this within the next few years. 

Peace,
Alan


----------

